# ammo (big noob)



## newbie101 (Feb 24, 2013)

where ONLINE can i get steel balls or other good ammo?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll be a pal and say http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/accessories-ammo/products/ammo-steel


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll second Btoon above.

*Nathan Masters* (Simple-Shot) has a nice variety of steel. If you look at the 'bands' category, his website also makes it easier for novices to match bands with ammo size, which is important during the learning process.

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/accessories-ammo/products/ammo-steel

*Bill Hays *(Pocket Predator) has 'lead' hunting ammo in various calibers. He also has .437 (7/16") glass marbles.

http://pocketpredator.com/three.html

*Milbro Pro Shot* (UK) has ammo moulds. You can make your own. Might come in handy if there's a zombie invasion.

http://www.milbroproshotuk.com/html/products/ammo_moulds.html


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

You can get an assortment of lead ball ammo at sporting goods stores that have black powder hunting supplies. I ordered my lead molds from Midway USA, which is a hunting supply company.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

type royal steel ball into google and that should help you, if not search the ammo that you want in ebay.


----------

